# 9/11 Terror Attacks 7 years ago



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

9/11 Terror Attacks.
7 years ago.
We will not forget!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This a powerful video


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

The families are in my thoughts and prayers today...I could not imagine.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I just saw the movie, Flight 93.

And Fahrenheit 9/11.
Michael Moore's view on what happened to the United States after September 11; and how the Bush Administration allegedly used the tragic event to push forward its agenda for unjust wars in Afghanistan and Iraq.
Impressive and shocking.......


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

No, we won't ever forget...


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

*Where were you?*

I was walking to class listening to my walkman and they were talking about it on the radio.. the first tower had just been hit. I thought it was some sort of radio prank..but then I heard how serious it was. It was around 9 am and it was my first class; a lot of people hadn't plugged into any kind of media outlet as of yet so I ended up informing my entire Geology class of about 60 people..noone believed me. When class was out it was on every tv..the second building had been hit. We all sat around staring at the tv in abject horror.. my second class met but noone was on topic.. we were released early. UNT cancelled classes and everyone went home. The busses were jammed.. I remember freaking out because all the cell lines were busy and I was trying to get hold of my mom and dad who live in boston where the flights originated. It seriously felt like we were at war. We kept waiting for it to happen to Dallas..especially after the pentagon. I spent that night at church praying..and I remember that Sunday my church was overflowing; we had people standing against the walls and my church is REALLY big as it is.

Definately one of the scariest and most horrible days of my life..I have every sympathy for the families who lost loved ones. It's horrible when things that tragic happen to people who never deserved it in the first place.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ans, I sure hope you don't believe everything you see and hear.

It was horrifing! And I think of all the firemen and policemen who went running up into the building as so many rushed out......
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We missed most of the coverage on TV about it as everything on TV is about the hurricane here.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

There really wasn't much coverage..there was a few blibs that I saw here and there but everything I watched today focused on the hurricane and on Palin.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> There really wasn't much coverage..there was a few blibs that I saw here and there but everything I watched today focused on the hurricane and on Palin.


I didn't see anything on Palin. I guess where we're at it would make sense to focus on the hurricane.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

difficult day for many who lost someone in this attack. I saw some History Channel stuff over the weekend.
Rescuers for the Pentagon did not know what even happened in NY til they got back to their stations toward evening.
I can only hope the US efforts overseas will bring this to a conclusion forever.


----------

